# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohet një ekzoplanet potencialisht i banueshëm !

## [Asteroid]

UASHINGTON- Një ekip astronomësh zbuloi një planet të ri jashtë sistemit tonë diellor, që është potencialisht i banueshëm duke pasur parasysh distancën nga ylli i tij, sipas një studimi të publikuar në revistën "Astronomy and Astrophysics". 

Ekzoplaneti me emrin "HD 40307g" rrotullohet rreth yllit për 200 ditë dhe hyn në kategorinë e ashtuquajtur "super-Tokë". 

Është relativisht afër planetit tonë, në një distancë prej 42 vite dritë (një vit dritë është i barabartë me 9 460 miliardë kilometra) dhe është shtatë herë më i madh se Toka. 

Ylli, një xhuxh i kuq, është më i vogël se dielli ynë dhe lëshon një rrezatim drite ngjyrë portokalli. 

Hapi i ardhshëm do të jetë përdorimi i teleskopëve të fuqishëm për të vëzhguar më drejtpërdrejtë këtë planet. 

Shkencëtarët theksuan se "HD 40307g" ndodhet në një distancë nga ylli i tij të barabartë me atë Tokë-Diell. 

Ky planet gjithashtu rrotullohet rreth boshtit të tij ashtu si Toka. 

Deri tani janë zbuluar 846 ekzoplanete, që nga viti 1995 nga astronomë të ndryshëm. 

Shumica e tyre kanë një masë më të madhe se ajo e Tokës.

----------

